# Magnet for Psycho's 2



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

Here my friends is another true story of my travels and a very well learned lesson In 2010 I left a girl i loved cause i cheated on her and she aborted my baby And i dont agree with abortion and it was really hard knowing it was my kid she went and got rid of.I went to up upstate NY to live with my grandmother while there i would go on yahoo alot and i met a new girl from montana she was beautiful to me. We started dating and she revealed to me in 2008 her 3 month old baby died and she was on house arrest I believed her and she payed my way to Montana. When i got there she let me know it was very easy for her to become pregnant and i loved hearing that because i wanted a kid so bad,and to have a family I end up marrying her the same year. She got pregnant and then left me for a guy i worked with to ld me she had a miscarriaged i never been hurt so bad in my life i started drinking very heavily and fighting alot.on sept 30th i get a call from my ex wifes b/fs mother saying to get down to the hospital that shanara was in labor. once i got there the Babies were born i couldnt believe it TWINs!!!! I went in the chappel and cried my ass off then i talked to her b/f and he promised me he wouldnt sing the birth certificate un till we got a DNA.I didnt leep that night it was 1 am when i got to the hospital and i couldnt sleep i had so many emotions in me , I went to DFS in the morning and told them i wanted my twins and they told me since Shanara signed papers in 08 saying if Shanara had any more children the sate automatically gets them I fought any way it took 4 months for DNA testing to come back 99 percent mine DFS made me lose my job by harassing me. I used my felony record against me.And everyday would bother me putting papers in my face to sign away my kids.Promise me open adoption if i sign in my heart i felt those kids belonged to be with thier real father and not 2 rich people that cant have kids any more.They had the gift of raising children and they took my gift away from me.
The Moral Of This Story is I cheated on some one that loved me and respected me and left her for some one who wanted to play with lives and Karma hit me 10 times harder.after i realized what i learned through life i know know to treat people good and if you love some one treat them with love.


----------



## smellsea (Nov 15, 2012)

sounds like shanara should of gotten an abortion. who would of guessed your internet relationship wouldn't of worked out.


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

smellsea said:


> sounds like shanara should of gotten an abortion. who would of guessed your internet relationship wouldn't of worked out.


I have some one now in my life I met on my travels who is awesome and positive


----------



## dprogram (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad you can pull something positive from that experience but man what a shitty way to learn a lesson.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel like if you sign something saying the state automatically gets any children you have, you should probably just get your tubes tied. Why the fuck would you breed, only to send your kids off to a life in foster care...Actually, why would the state allow and/or encourage somebody who wasn't fit to care for children to do that...instead of, you know, the seemingly logical option.


----------

